# Pot belly crosses?



## AshleyFishy (Jun 11, 2013)

I know it has been asked before somewhere but.... I have a male potbelly and a duroc/Hampshire sow. Can they be crossed for smaller meat pigs, that will just be on the lardy side? Or will I make some sort of Frankenstein pig that can't be used for anything?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 7, 2013)

interesting question. i'm curious about crossing as well. hope someone with some knowledge on this can answer!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 7, 2013)

We shall see soon! I managed to mate my 35# mini potbelly to my 600# duroc cross sow  I haven't seen her go back into heat yet sooo maybe


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 13, 2013)

keep us updated! would love to see how they turn out if she took!


----------



## Cricket (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd wonder if you would then want to breed the offspring to a small pig?  Not sure with pigs, but I've seen mixes of big breed cows bred with small breed cows where the offspring had a pelvis on the small side, but threw large calves.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 14, 2013)

I would have to evaluate them maturity. My sow has nice big hips so maybe that will pass on. I'm most likely either going to breed the f1s back to each other or to my full size potbelly.  Really depends on how they are built.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 14, 2013)

yes i'd be curious to see how they turn out. then breeding them brother/sister and daughter/father. wish there was a fast forward button to make em grow faster to find out sooner


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 10, 2014)

did she end up havin any? they do good?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 11, 2014)

She did! Half turned out like large potbellies half looked like wild pigs. Sold most and gave away the rest, I will not be doing that cross again!


----------



## Sylverfly (Nov 6, 2014)

Can I ask what you didn't like about the cross? Was it the taste, the amount of meat, the grow out, the temperament of the cross? something else? I had planned to do this too since it would cut way down on cost to keep an 80lb boar vs an 800lb boar. But if I don't want to raise a batch of swill swine! I don't want to hijack a thread but if anyone else has done this please share your experience!


----------



## Goat Shaman (Sep 28, 2017)

AshleyFishy said:


> We shall see soon! I managed to mate my 35# mini potbelly to my 600# duroc cross sow  I haven't seen her go back into heat yet sooo maybe



 The nerd in me took out my calculator and discovered the sow was over 17 times the weight of the boar! Too bad this user's last time seen was 3 years ago, because I have some questions!


----------

